# Egg swapping



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

This is a continuation for my thread for beauty x owl eggs.

The German Beauty and owl has paired and laid 2 eggs and so has my king pair. The GB & owl pair sits on the eggs very well but the king male does not like sitting so the female is sitting more ofthen than she should. However since the kings are more valuable i swapped the GB & Owl eggs with the kings eggs because i want the king eggs to hatch badly. I worry that the king male not incubation will spoil the eggs. 

GB & owl eggs to hatch on the 19th March
King to hatch on the 21st March

Should i andle the GB & owl eggs so that they wont hatch?

When would be the best time to swap them back to the original parents?

or should i return only 1 egg back to the king so the feeding would be better if 1 parent is feeding for the king?

Thanks

Warriec


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

One more small thing, today is the 7th day for the king eggs and i candle them & they are both fertile and doing good.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello, any comments


----------

